# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Glifosato: Presentación del Dr. Andrés Carrasco

## Bruno Cillóniz

En la audiencia pública sobre los plaguicidas y su influencia en la salud humana convocada por la Diputada Nacional por el bloque Proyecto Sur Cecila Merchán, el Dr. Carrasco expone los resultados del estudio realizado a tal efecto.   Temas similares: Artículo: Ministro Quevedo participará en presentación de libro sobre lucha contra la pobreza Presentacion de productos y servicio. Socios estrategicos. Presentacion agrotecnium Desayuno de presentación del Libro: Transpariencia y concentración bancaria en el Perú Presentación de FUFESA

----------

